# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Lelang Koi >  LOKAL TE O PE BE GE TE III, SAMPAI 22/11 JAM 22

## ronny

TANCHO SHOWA GINRIN 35 CM


TANCHO KUNING (HARIWAKE ???) 40 CM


KOROMO 35 CM

Info :
*Tancho Showa :* 
sy yakin tancho tidak original 
ada beberapa titik agak merah di bagian pipi kanan

*Tancho hariwake :*
yg ini juga kayaknya juga hasil karya   ::  

*Koromo :*
Ada luka akibat kegesek luka di atas mulut, pasti sembuh

*Maaf kalau kelebihan nggak usah ditulis bisa dilihat sendiri  * 

Peraturan lelang

Starting Price............:@ 666.666
Kelipatan..................: minimal 10.000
Opsi bungkus.............:
- Tancho Showa ginrin............1.234.567
- Koromo...........................1.111.111
- Tancho kuning...................1.888.888


Belum termasuk biaya kirm
5 % koi's
5% discount untuk berapapu hasil lelang bagi member koi's ber id

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

